#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Μηχανολογικά >  > > >  >  > ΚΕΝΑΚ >  > > >  >  >  Νέα σχετικά με τις άδειες, προσωρινές και όχι μόνο, για ενεργειακούς επιθεωρητές

## Xάρης

Έχουμε νεότερα όσο αφορά τους ενεργειακούς επιθεωρητές
Χορήγηση νέων προσωρινών αδειών ενεργειακού επιθεωρητή.Παράταση των υπαρχόντων αδειών ενεργειακού επιθεωρητή.Διαδικασία χορήγησης άδειας (μόνιμης) ενεργειακού επιθεωρητή.
Η σχετική ανακοίνωση του ΥΠΕΚΑ έχει ως εξής:

"Το Υπουργείο Περιβάλλοντος, Ενέργειας και Κλιματικής Αλλαγής ολοκληρώνει τις διαδικασίες για τη χορήγηση οριστικών αδειών Ενεργειακών Επιθεωρητών, σε μηχανικούς *μειώνοντας το χρόνο απαιτούμενης εμπειρίας σε δύο χρόνια* (έναντι των τεσσάρων που είχε αρχικά προβλεφθεί).

*Οι άδειες αυτές θα χορηγούνται μετά από την παρακολούθηση εκπαιδευτικού προγράμματος και τη διεξαγωγή εξετάσεων μέσω του ΤΕΕ.* Σύντομα θα αναρτηθεί κατάλογος με τους φορείς εκπαίδευσης, καθώς και ανακοίνωση με την προβλεπόμενη διαδικασία.

Μέχρι την έναρξη της χορήγησης των ως άνω αδειών και προκειμένου να μην προκληθούν προβλήματα στη διαδικασία έκδοσης Πιστοποιητικών Ενεργειακής Απόδοσης, το ΥΠΕΚΑ αποφάσισε να δοθεί *παράταση της διάρκειας ισχύος των προσωρινών αδειών Ενεργειακών Επιθεωρητών*, για χρονικό διάστημα που δεν μπορεί να είναι μεγαλύτερο του ενός χρόνου, δηλαδή *μέχρις τις 6 Οκτωβρίου 2012*.

Δεδομένης αυτής της παράτασης, *το ΥΠΕΚΑ θα προχωρήσει άμεσα σε νέα ανοικτή πρόσκληση εκδήλωσης ενδιαφέροντος για τη χορήγηση προσωρινών αδειών Ενεργειακών Επιθεωρητών σε μηχανικούς με αποδεδειγμένη εμπειρία τουλάχιστον πέντε ετών* έναντι των δέκα που ίσχυε έως τώρα.

Οι παραπάνω ρυθμίσεις προβλέπονται στο σχέδιο νόμου «Νέος Τρόπος Έκδοσης Αδειών Δόμησης, Ελέγχων Κατασκευών και Λοιπές Διατάξεις».

Διευκρινίζεται ότι με την παράταση της διάρκειας ισχύος των προσωρινών αδειών, θα βρίσκονται σε παράλληλη ισχύ, τόσο οι προσωρινές, όσο και οι οριστικές άδειες που θα χορηγούνται."

*Πηγή:* ΥΠΕΚΑ

----------

